# 721's front panel



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I was just looking at a picture of the 721 and wondered what that thing in the front is that looks like a little black screen. Does it show like a LED read out or something?


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Here are some pictures I just snapped of the front of the 721. As you can see, there are 3 lights: one for Online, one for Message, and one for Recording. And the left side slides away for front panel inputs for USB, video, and stereo inputs.

http://www.suvangi.com/~robj/Picture_0550.jpg
http://www.suvangi.com/~robj/Picture_0551.jpg
http://www.suvangi.com/~robj/Picture_0552.jpg
http://www.suvangi.com/~robj/Picture_0553.jpg

Warning: BIG pictures...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures man. I can't wait to get mine on Tuesday!


----------

